# Nintendo Switch- good or bad?



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

What is the general consensus regarding the Nintendo Switch? Will it be the homerun Nintendo is looking for?

Personally, I hate the concept with a passion.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I'm glad they're doing something different still, we already have Microsoft and Sony producing the same product so there's no need for a 3rd. As someone who travels a lot, the switch definitely appeals to me so I'm looking forward to see what it has to offer.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Skeptical, as it is targeted to a kind of restricted audience (millennials playing casual video games), even if I like the concept.

The ability to play home console games on a portable device is appealing, but there will be shortcomings like a poor battery life or lack of immersion because of tune down graphics (basically a NVIDIA Shield running at lower speeds)or possible poor performance.


----------



## uffi (Dec 26, 2014)

Not sure i like the portable part, but i want to play zelda so..


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

in the same way the wii-u was a failure... The Nintendo switch is going to be a larger failure.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I think it will do better that the Wii U, but not by much. You ever know though.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Same.


----------



## Discopizza (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm looking forward to it. Nintendo makes excellent first party games and with the Switch, they won't have to make handheld versions that are usually compromised in some way. No online sharing for Mario Maker 3ds was such a dealbreaker.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll like it only if it has the same awesome games that their handhelds typically have. If theres no Fire Emblem, Pokemon, Shin Megami Tensei etc then its a waste of time. But if it had stuff like that PLUS the regular console stuff...I dont think id be able to resist it.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I think it will do better than the Wii U too. But I think it looks kind of flimsy so it may have some durability problems. I've decided I'm likely going to get a Wii U when the Nintendo Switch comes out because the price will likely drop.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

8888 said:


> I think it will do better than the Wii U too. But I think it looks kind of flimsy so it may have some durability problems. I've decided I'm likely going to get a Wii U when the Nintendo Switch comes out because the price will likely drop.


I wouldn't recommend getting a Wii U regardless. It's just a terrible console..


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

No one smart enough is going to buy it for the handheld aspect simply because of the 3ds' existence, and so many others aren't going to buy it out of fear of it being another Wii U. But with that said, there are enough people out there who will buy every mario and zelda game imaginable just because. Not that there's anything wrong with that, to each there own. 

There's no way this will be an overwhelming success though. Not with the ps4 and xbox one on the market. I'd say it could be if it got 3rd party support, but even then no companies are going to make games for a Nintendo console when they know there's the possibility of money being wasted. Money they could be using to promote for ps4, xbox, pc, etc. instead.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

iminnocentenough said:


> I wouldn't recommend getting a Wii U regardless. It's just a terrible console..


Really? There are a few games that look decent.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i don't have a positive outlook

i'm upset that one of the launch titles is a smash bros 4 port


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

8888 said:


> Really? There are a few games that look decent.
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


Rhose games will probably be ported to the Switch.


----------



## DazedSpore (Dec 27, 2016)

Very tempting, It will have the new Zelda, Mario and I hear rumors of Skyrim

Breath of the Wild, that will be on the WiiU which I already own, so... perhaps I will buy it in a year or so, once more games are out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll only care if there's a new Metroid game coming out for it.

I kind of hate Nintendo these days. They're just a bunch of greedy *******s who keep shutting down fan made games, even though the games are never sold for profit.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

iminnocentenough said:


> Rhose games will probably be ported to the Switch.


Silly question but what's a Rhose game?


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

8888 said:


> Silly question but what's a Rhose game?


Those*


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

iminnocentenough said:


> Those*


Oh okay, thanks, silly me.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm buying it, but it has one of the worst launch lineups I've ever seen and stupidly overpriced accessories. One big game (Zelda) and the rest are small games like Bomberman or 5 year old ports of third party games.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Honestly I was left underwhelmed & frankly embarrassed for Nintendo after yesterday's presentation. It seems to be at least $50 overpriced at $300. PS4/Xbone have much better specs, blu-ray/4K playback, streaming capabilities, and isn't hard to find the slim versions for $250 with a game packed in. The accessories for the Switch are horribly overpriced with a set of joycons costing $80, and a pro controller costing $70. Not to mention that Nintendo will soon start charging for online gameplay. 3rd party support (at least as of now) looks to be comparable to the Wii U which was awful to say the least. It seems they made a lot of sacrifices to the specs just to make it portable. I certainly believe that gameplay is more important than graphics, but it's a little sad to me when their Mario demo looked comparable to a Dreamcast game graphically. I fully understand/respect them for trying new ideas, but most of them lately just seem like gimmicks that aren't practical with most games especially by 3rd parties. I guess I'm just not part of their core demographic anymore. I hope I'm wrong, but I feel the Switch is going to tank similarly to the Wii U.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

NahMean said:


> Honestly I was left underwhelmed & frankly embarrassed for Nintendo after yesterday's presentation. It seems to be at least $50 overpriced at $300. PS4/Xbone have much better specs, blu-ray/4K playback, streaming capabilities, and isn't hard to find the slim versions for $250 with a game packed in. The accessories for the Switch are horribly overpriced with a set of joycons costing $80, and a pro controller costing $70. Not to mention that Nintendo will soon start charging for online gameplay. 3rd party support (at least as of now) looks to be comparable to the Wii U which was awful to say the least. It seems they made a lot of sacrifices to the specs just to make it portable. I certainly believe that gameplay is more important than graphics, but it's a little sad to me when their Mario demo looked comparable to a Dreamcast game graphically. I fully understand/respect them for trying new ideas, but most of them lately just seem like gimmicks that aren't practical with most games especially by 3rd parties. I guess I'm just not part of their core demographic anymore. I hope I'm wrong, but I feel the Switch is going to tank similarly to the Wii U.


My thoughts exactly. I felt incredibly uncomfortable watching their presentation because it looked like a bad mix between the Wii and the Wii U.

Their current launch line up is abysmal in terms of size and quality. I really want the Switch to be amazing but as is it's just bad.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm on the fence. I want to like it soooo badly but I'm underwhelmed by what I've seen so far. 
I feel like Zelda is the only reason to even buy the Switch and possibly the new Mario game..I never thought I'd say this but even the Mario game looks strange, I'm not a fan of the real-life city aspect of it at all.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

silentstruggle said:


> I never thought I'd say this but even the game Mario looks strange, I'm not a fan of the real-life city aspect of it at all.


The rest of it looks alright. Like a modern Mario 64. Not sure what's up with the realistic New York, that's just bizarre.

Won't be out until the holidays though, so it's almost a year with nothing but Zelda, unless you like Splatoon. Wtf is that about.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's an utter rip-off in Australia. Close to $600 for the basic console and one game? They're dreaming.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Nintendo, stop it you're drunk.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

The two games I'm looking forward to is arms and the legend of Zelda. the battery life is atrocious. I don't think it's going to do too well. If this was released during the PS4/Xbox one launch then It might've been competitive but as it stands it's a couple years too late. I probably won't use any of the portable features, it just seems weird to play like that in a public setting lol I can see kids getting into it tho.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Im having second thoughts now. I started to get interested when I saw a new Xenoblade was coming out, but Im not gonna make the same mistake I made with my Wii U. I bought it mostly because of Bayonetta, and while that was a blast, in retrospect I dont feel like it was worth all the money.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Preordered the console and Zelda for under $400. Not bad. Also going to get Bomberman at launch. prices for accessories are kinda bull****. $70 for ****ing controller



ShadowOne said:


> man...i want to play mario and zelda. but i dont want to pay 300 bucks to play mario and zelda


Zelda is going to be on Wii U and you can get a used one for like $150.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Bad. If all it has to offer is the 50th Mario and Zelda, nobody over the age of 10 is going to be interested.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

More motion control b.s. I never play games on the go so those features are useless to my taste. You need a paid to do voice chat, I think they're charging online as well. You only get games for a month then you had to buy them to keep. The accessories are over priced and lastly Nintendo gamesdoes nothing for me anymore. It was down Right terrible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've ordered one anyway, 700 for the console, a pro controller and zelda is an utter rip-off, but it'll make my long haul flights an order of magnitude more entertaining so it's worth it for me. I can't see much value for money as a sole home console though.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope they let us Milk cows with strangers online. That's my most anticipated feature.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll tell you in 5 years after I finally am able to own a wii u and the next console comes out.



Glue said:


> and you can get a used one for like $150.


where? cheapest I can find is 300.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Girls don't like nerds


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

SilentLyric said:


> I'll tell you in 5 years after I finally am able to own a wii u and the next console comes out.
> 
> where? cheapest I can find is 300.


Nintendo sells refurbished Wii U's on their site for $200. They're probably cheaper on eBay.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

>Online functions like voice chat is done through a phone app.

>Most launch games are either multi-platforms or shovelware

>Absurdly overpriced accessories

>No more Miiverse

>PAID online.

>Paid online incentives being the ability to borrow a virtual console game for a month. BORROW.

> Graphics still look like they're from the Wii U

COME ON NINTENDO! I WANT TO LIKE YOU BUT YOU'RE BEING RETARDED!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope, not interested. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I think while the concept is nice, being minimalist, it might be too simple.

I complained about Ethernet ports for the previous console and I'll probably complain about it this time too.

What bothers me the most about this console is one specific lineup item: Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.

It's pretty much Mario Kart 8-just what it should have been on the Wii-U-which makes me think Nintendo butchered the Wii-U version on purpose to add more incentive for the Switch's release.

Call me a theorist if you want, but this tactic seems to have been used for Nintendo's lifetime and it makes me upset. I posted a huge rant on their video for it on YouTube, but I didn't get a response.

Another thing that bothers me is the people who keep trying to support the whole paid service thing.

Using Steam as an example, I play pretty popular games using Steam but I never receive bad performance from them. Nintendo did fine with previous games in terms of online servers, so I see no need to start charging for it now.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

That Random Guy said:


> Call me a theorist if you want, but this tactic seems to have been used for Nintendo's lifetime and it makes me upset. I posted a huge rant on their video for it on YouTube, but I didn't get a response.


If you say anything even the least bit critical about Nintendo on their own videos, either the fanboys will flag your comment as spam or the people in charge of their YouTube account will take it down. It happened to me on the BOTW trailer video.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



sebastian1 said:


> If you say anything even the least bit critical about Nintendo on their own videos, either the fanboys will flag your comment as spam or the people in charge of their YouTube account will take it down. It happened to me on the BOTW trailer video.


I kind of figured as much. I just felt upset seeing the trailer for something I already own (practically).

I understand they're really trying to make the Switch a success, but throwing that in my face kind of just made me feel like an idiot for getting the Wii-U in the first place.

I got a majority of the Mario games, and while I won't say they were all complete failures, Mario Kart 8 in particular was the biggest let-down.

It's funny cause I was upset for another day or two.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm excited for the Switch and will buy it, but oh my goodness Nintendo makes some bad business decisions. The Wii and WiiU should have been combined into one console and released in 2006. Nintendo's greatest asset is its huge library of classic titles. There are so many titles for the virtual console that I would throw wads of cash at to possess and yet for 10 years since having the virtual console with the Wii, Nintendo is slower than a slug at releasing classic titles. To their credit they've released major classics...spread out over years... but with their pedigree they should have thousands of titles available. 

What I'm worried about with the Switch is the fact that Nintendo is once again so lacking in major launch releases. A lesson they didn't learn from the WiiU apparently. As of now I only for sure want Zelda botw. Back when Gamecube came out that had amazing launch titles. Luigi's Mansion, Super Smash Brothers Melee, Rogue Squadron II. Three absolute classics at launch. That Summer had Mario Sunshine, the Fall had Mario Party 4, and the year capped off with Wind Waker. That was a great first year. Compare that to the WiiU where we had to wait 2 whole years for a Super Smash Brothers game, and now 4.5 years for a new and original Zelda game. It's absurdly bad business planning.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

so it was sold to the public today, I had a quick look on metacritic earlier, 39 positive reviews of the system and 9 mixed. I think that puts it into the good category?







I have only read one review on eurogamer, they liked it. the forums I have been reading people seem happy with their purchases.. one or two people mention how amazon didn't deliver it for today which sucks. i've yet to get hands on with one, will be buying at some point as for me it isn't a question of whether its good or bad, its a question of whether you like it and get enjoyment from it. I bought a wii u and had a great time with the games, it was a pretty bad system for nintendo and the total opposite in terms of sales from their previous wii. but the main thing is, I liked it and had fun. I am already seeing games on switch I think I would enjoy, I don't have the money to buy it right now but I will get one later on.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got one. So far definitely enjoying it and not having any issues. Zelda is an excellent game as well and the selling point of the system for me is the fact I can play it on the plane or anywhere I go.

That being said, I wouldn't recommend buying one now for the average joe, not enough games yet.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the over concept, going by the reviews I've read the hardware is well designed and solidly built - especially considering how crappy the WiiU was.

Ultimately though the cost of the hardware is high, even if you feel you don't need to buy any extra controllers ect. You will need to expand the storage, which ain't going to be cheap and that's all before you factor in the cost of the games.

Without touching one I recon, Nintendo have made an interesting machine, that will untimely be undone by the cost . 

(All that's considering the cost of the newest, latest Xbox and PlayStation.) With the Scorpio on the horizon fek knows what will happen. 

But I do recon we will all rue the day we moved from the 7 year cycle. :frown2:


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

No way to backup the save games...they should definitely add it to their (paid) online service.
As for now, the Switch can't operate like a tablet. It has a web browser, but Nintendo made it almost impossible to open it.
I'll buy one when the platform becomes mature enough (more apps) so I wouldn't need to carry two devices and leave my tablet at home.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh dear, seems The Switch is not off to the best start. Hopefully they will get this stuff sorted fast.



> *Nintendo Switch launch issues: saving problems, Joy-Con fails, and dead pixels*


http://www.wired.co.uk/article/nintendo-switch-no-save-data-transfer


----------



## ogloko (Feb 22, 2017)

i prefer nintendo over sony & microsoft. i like their style of games. they don't have to be overly violent to be fun. the portability factor is dope as well. i've been able to play breath of the wild during my lunch break at work. you can't beat that, man. i feel kinda bad now when i see some kid in a shopping cart playing crappy mobile games. i wish i could hand all of them a switch.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I have mixed opinions but it's definitely not something I would have bought full price at launch, as much as I want to play Zelda. I was really hyped up about the WiiU when it launched and the WW remaster, but I'm really glad I didn't jump at it given what happened.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

ogloko said:


> i prefer nintendo over sony & microsoft. i like their style of games. they don't have to be overly violent to be fun. the portability factor is dope as well. i've been able to play breath of the wild during my lunch break at work. you can't beat that, man. i feel kinda bad now when i see some kid in a shopping cart playing crappy mobile games. i wish i could hand all of them a switch.


you can, in a way with the switch now. part of it's promo was the idea of playing multiplayer with other people on one device, some of the people working for nintendo mentioned how they are gonna use their switch and talked of the idea of breaking the ice with a stranger and asking them if they want to play a game on switch. technically its now possible to do that with switch multiplayer games. it might actually be a great form of exposure therapy for those of us with social anxiety.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

looks cool will the switch also replace the line of handhelds or no?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

From what I've been hearing, it's a bad system lol. Not hating or anything but from what I've been seeing it looks like it's not that good of a console right now. Some people are even already having cracked screens or the system won't work. I know there are millions of other people who probably already have it but from what I'm hearing, it's not so good...But I don't know.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Not the best attitude coming from Nintendo so far. If this had happened to me I would be in an utter rage.



> Switch owners complaining of distracting dead or stuck pixels, or light or dark patches on the screens of their brand new consoles, are being told by Nintendo that they are "normal" and are not defects.
> 
> New Switch players have taken to online discussion boards, including a 2,000-comment strong Reddit post, to complain of screen issues distracting play, unbecoming of a £280 handheld gaming machine.
> 
> In a support document entitled "There are black or bright dots on the Nintendo Switch screen that do not go away, or there are dark or light patches on the screen" Nintendo said: "Small numbers of stuck or dead pixels are a characteristic of LCD screens. These are normal and should not be considered a defect."


https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/06/nintendo-switch-dead-pixels-console


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

My friend bought one and his makes this loud noise sometimes.I was going to buy one initially ,only for zelda but after seeing these issues i'll just wait when they got it working on Cemu.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been playing the new Zelda on the Wii u and while it's good, it's not $300 good.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Not too thrilled. Each Nintendo portable has and will have more and more casual games that are intended to appeal to EVERYONE. It is a miracle the Switch ever saw the light of day, due to tablets and phone games dominating sales over the last few years. Nintendo's sales are really hurting. This could be the last Nintendo portable. Mobile games are just taking over unfortunately. 

As far as the concept and design, not sure I like it, it seems like half-console, half-portable. Being that it is Nintendo, it will not have the power of say a Vita. The PSP could easily emulate PS1 games and other PSP games which were great quality. It all still comes down to games and I have had every Nintendo portable before this, and like I said, new original games and concepts are becoming way more scarce. It is just the same rehashes, Mario, Zelda, Metal Gear, Ridge Racer, Mario Kart, which is fine. But if they are not executed well and the games are too short, easy and have no replay value, to me THAT is more of an issue than anything


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Below Average Drone said:


> Mobile games are just taking over unfortunately.


I dont really agree with that. Maybe with the general population, but the gamer market I dont think they are at all. To me, the most disappointing aspect of smart phones and tablets is the lack of any good games. Sword and Sworcery and Monument Valley are the only two legitimately good mobile games..the rest are just mindless "video games"

Actual games with stories and substance does not exist in the mobile world. Refuse to believe consoles are being hurt by those types of games...none of those casual people are like "I dont need a console, I have my phone"

If they make the dock better and not mess up the screen, and if there's a bundle with mario and zelda at some point, I might get it

But I do agree they lack software. Their third party games are a lesser version from the others, and they dont have anywhere near enough first party games to make up for it.

Why the **** has there not been another metroid...


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

ShadowOne said:


> I dont really agree with that. Maybe with the general population, but the gamer market I dont think they are at all. To me, the most disappointing aspect of smart phones and tablets is the lack of any good games. Sword and Sworcery and Monument Valley are the only two legitimately good mobile games..the rest are just mindless "video games"
> 
> Actual games with stories and substance does not exist in the mobile world. Refuse to believe consoles are being hurt by those types of games...none of those casual people are like "I dont need a console, I have my phone"
> 
> ...


Mobile gaming or gaming on tablets like Ipads is making such a big mark that it is directly already threatening sales of portables. Consoles are selling a ton, but even consoles are effected by the sales of mobile games. And mobile game sales are increasing year by year. Developers would rather not invest tens of millions of dollars in a console game or even a portable game when it can cost a fraction of that to invest in creating a mobile game. I know for a fact that Nintendo is terrified of the mobile game market. They are already losing billions due to the average joe not wanting to buy a 3DS or Switch and simply spend $2.99 to buy angry birds for example. I think everyone is hurt to be honest but portable game systems like Vita and 3DS are hit the hardest because they are their direct competition

I think the bigger problem is that there are so much less hardcore gamers or die-hard gamers these days. Games are easier, hand-holding and have no originality or replay value, and that is on consoles. Too easy to just make the next Call of Duty or GTA5 and there is no motivation to create the next original concept.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I spent all 10 hours of my international flight playing zelda a few days ago. Nothing else on the market can offer that experience and it was such an awesome flight for that reason. I tip my hat to Nintendo.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

So far it's a good console but it needs games. Most importantly, they need an official announcement of Pokemon Stars. If they choose not to put out games like main series Pokemon on The Switch they'd be lucky to sell half as many Switches.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mattmc said:


> So far it's a good console but it needs games.


That's what I thought myself looking at the launch games (LoZ being the obvious exception) Here's an interesting tidbit though; Nintendo are actively seeking out developers - in particular indie game developers. Development kits are surprisingly affordable too so there's a lot of excitement online right now.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> That's what I thought myself looking at the launch games (LoZ being the obvious exception) Here's an interesting tidbit though; Nintendo are actively seeking out developers - in particular indie game developers. Development kits are surprisingly affordable too so there's a lot of excitement online right now.


That's great because right now Nintendo needs to get as much on the console as they can. My only thing about indies is that they're generally not single player focused. Wargroove might be up my alley though. I'd demo it first.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll let you know when I finally ****ing get one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Below Average Drone said:


> I think the bigger problem is that there are so much less hardcore gamers or die-hard gamers these days. Games are easier, hand-holding and have no originality or replay value, and that is on consoles. Too easy to just make the next Call of Duty or GTA5 and there is no motivation to create the next original concept.


Yeah it's much easier to make Far Cry Horizon 5: Wild Zero Lands than to actually make good games. Please the casual masses and reap the cash. **** hardcore gamers and their thirst for something different.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah it's much easier to make Far Cry Horizon 5: Wild Zero Lands than to actually make good games. Please the casual masses and reap the cash. **** hardcore gamers and their thirst for something different.


Yep, I think the change was around 2005 or so, right after PS3 was released, games started costing more money, and also the quality of games just made a huge downturn. The end of PS2's run, not much that great was released. I still think PS1/N64/Game Boy Advance was the peak, and then PS2/Gamecube/DS was also excellent. How great a game is for most gamers depends on graphics, I think the best consoles ever were original NES and PS1.

I remember when call of duty 4 Modern Warfare came out, and I played it many years later. It was supposed to be the greatest game ever and when I played it, there was no real strategy involved and cutscene after cutscene just guiding you through missions with teammates you didn't want or need doing all the work for you. It was made for multiplayer and the campaign from what I played was just garbage. That game being that successful was a turning point I think cause within a year or two, everyone was buying every single COD game and sequels came out every year. And one Call of Duty did over a billion in sales. If people are spending that much on gimmicky twitch kinda controls and no real strategy or replay value or immersion, it just shows the stupidity of younger gamers who swear the new franchises are the best, they were virtually all done better in 5th or 6th generation and no one gives them any credit


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

My brother's been telling me how much he's been playing Zelda on his days off from work. He's been playing them for over 20 years on the SNES, the N64, the Gamecube, the Wii and even the Wii U.

I'm thinking of waiting until the price goes down and there are more titles released. Nintendo is usually the best for single player storytelling - if my nephew's any indication the others seem to be more focused on online multiplayer gaming, which is fine but I appreciate games with a little more substance.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I bought an 500gb XBox One S for $239 from Costco, it has 4K Blu-ray with HDR, looks and sounds awesome. I'm not really interested in portable gaming, I have a desktop tower with 16gb ddr4 and 2gb ddr5 and 24" monitor for gaming.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

garbage, I saw negative reviews, defects they are saying, 3ds is all you need, the other is just a gimmick to make more money


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

tempted to get one with that tax return money...but i also just went two weeks barely playing a single game

but i want to play zelda


----------

